# Check out the salivation...



## Annalissa (Aug 17, 2009)

No, not *salvation* (hopefully, you already checked that out), I'm talkin' *sal-i-va-tion*. 



This is why you're fat. - Breakfast Cake Two layers of egg,*sausage, bacon,...


This is why you're fat. - The Hurler Burger A burger topped with Easy...


This is why you're fat. - The Rubix Cubewich (via insanewiches)




Sometimes, I dream in _food_. It's like dreaming in vibrant color, only...yeah...._just food._  y'all.




This is why you're fat. - Sausage Fatty A giant Jimmy Dean Maple Sausage...




Also, I'm on a diet.


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 17, 2009)

Donut filled with meat? Ew.
Rubix cube? AWESOME.

I feel a little grossed out now. Can I have a salad please.


----------



## Theognome (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm gonna hafta try that breakfast cake...

Theognome


----------



## Annalissa (Aug 18, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Donut filled with meat? Ew.
> Rubix cube? AWESOME.
> 
> I feel a little grossed out now. Can I have a salad please.



You wouldn't think that savory and sweet in that context would pair well together, but I'm thinking that it would rock my world in an unnaturally spectacular way. Haha. 

If you prefer a salad, would you like some Velveeta, cool ranch Doritos and bacon on that topped with thousand island dressing? I could totally arrange it. 


Just kidding. 



Not really.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 18, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh, I'll stick with Slyders


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 18, 2009)

I would try anything but the meat in a donut. That violates one of my basic rules of food. Sugar and salty foods do not go together. I know most people don't care (or even like it), but I get my pancakes on a separate plate so there is no chance of syrup touching my meat or eggs.

That rubicks cubewitch is great!


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 18, 2009)

Annalissa said:


> ewenlin said:
> 
> 
> > Donut filled with meat? Ew.
> ...



Wow that sounds great....


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't need to salivate I need to work out and go on a diet before I'm 200lbs!


----------



## Annalissa (Aug 18, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> I don't need to salivate I need to work out and go on a diet before I'm 200lbs!



Haha, I hear ya...still - even though I love keeping that train rolling on a daily basis (eating healthy & working out), there's something in the creativity and unapologetically juxtaposed cuisine on that website that makes me smile with admiration...while drooling almost uncontrollably, of course. 

For what it's worth, I think salivating without indulging burns at least 15 calories.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 18, 2009)

I was expecting to see this photo somewhere.... 







Paula Deen's Ladies' Brunch Burger. (her name, not mine!)


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 18, 2009)

eeewwwwwww...
donuts are good
donut burgers are not.


----------



## Bald_Brother (Aug 18, 2009)

The Double _Coronary_ Bypass Burger (misnamed on the site):




I ate at *The Vortex* yesterday and got to watch someone try (and fail) to eat this beauty. I had the Blue Buffalo Burger. An amazing sirloin burger soaked in hot buffalo sauce, topped with a dollop of blue cheese and the normal "fixins." Mmm-mmm good.


----------



## Annalissa (Aug 18, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> I was expecting to see this photo somewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessssss!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 18, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I'm gonna hafta try that breakfast cake...



Please include your now standard collection of pictures taking us step-by-step through the process. I would like the photo montage to culminate with you sitting before an empty plate with a contented look on your face. 

Let me live vicariously through you, brother!


----------



## Edward (Aug 18, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Paula Deen's Ladies' Brunch Burger. (her name, not mine!)



I would think for a ladies' brunch it would be done low cal - one donut sliced in half rather than two full ones. 

You know, I'll bet that would be good with Moon Pies instead.


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 18, 2009)

the Double Coronary Bypass Burger brought a smile to my face. 

What a blessing of God to have such wonderful graces. FOOOOOOODDDDDD.


----------



## Confessor (Aug 18, 2009)

Bald_Brother said:


> The Double _Coronary_ Bypass Burger (misnamed on the site):



Are the buns on that sandwich...sandwiches?

If so, awesome!


----------



## Annalissa (Aug 19, 2009)

Confessor said:


> Bald_Brother said:
> 
> 
> > The Double _Coronary_ Bypass Burger (misnamed on the site):
> ...



Oh. Yeah! I believe they are grilled cheese. And, you are most correct...awesome is the term that should be used...it's the word that blew through my mind as well. 

I think my brain is drooling.

Imageshack - caaaaake

I just made a three layer-double fudge-German chocolate-peanut butter-mocha-mint-Heath bar cake with pecan shortbread crumble trim-top as a mini-result of the inspiration I received from these images. (above photo link of zie cake-which will be consumed shortly by my co-workers).

My next feat will be figuring out how to bake a pie into the cake. 

 It can be done.

Who wants some DIABEETUS!?


----------



## Idelette (Aug 19, 2009)

Annalissa, 

Oh wow, that looks yummy! Can you send me the recipe?


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 19, 2009)

Vortex - no problem, sounds great. (Save for the gluttony that goes with that accomplishment).

When I was in college, my room-mate told me that if I ate the same number of pieces of pizza as his shirt number in basketball, he'd pay for my lunch. I did it! (He was number 23.)


----------



## Annalissa (Aug 19, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> Annalissa,
> 
> Oh wow, that looks yummy! Can you send me the recipe?



Yvonne, 

I normally don't use recipes, but I will try to throw together a list of ingredients and think about measurements (I'm so bad about that...I eyeball everything!) 

I'll definitely get back with ya on it!


----------



## Curt (Aug 19, 2009)

Joshua said:


> The Rubix Cubewich is ingenious!



No rat brains involved here.


----------

